# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ساخت new conction توسط برنامه

## maysam 2020

بنام خالق هستی 
من می خواهم برنامه ای بنویسم که در اولین بار اجرای برنامه در کامپیوتر های client یک conection جدید ساخته وusername و pasword و شماره تلفن پیش فرض را در آن 
بنویسد واین ترتیب قبل از هر بار شروع برنامه با conect شدن و اتصال به سرور پیش فرض , دیتا بیس برنامه با استفاده از دیتا بیس قرار گرفته روی سرور update شود و 
پس اتمام این عمل ارتباط برنامه با سرور به طور خودکار قطع شود 
خواهشمندم در این موضوع بنده را راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

5 مرحله !!!!
فقط یک خط SQL.
یه دستور Select بنویسید که تمام رکوردها رو از Table مورد نظر شما بخونه و در Database‌ موجود بر روی کامپیوتر شما کپی کنه.
در آخر هم Connection.Close همین.

----------


## maysam 2020

منظورم از ساخت  new  conection , ساخت آن در dial-up networking بود

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

:confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2:  :confy2: 
با گفتن جواب این سوال قوانین انجمن نقض میشه و یه جورایی هک به حساب می یاد.
چون به راحتی می تونید در تروجان ها از این عمل بهره بگیرید و .......
یادمه وقتی که به یکی که خودشو Active ترین تروجانر ایرانی معرفی می کرد گفتم که چجوری میشه Dial-Up ساخت (که البته کار ساده ایه) و Username و Password دیال آپ رو کش رفت (که یه کم هوش می خواد) خواست خودشو خفه کنه....
 :mrgreen:

----------


## سعید قدیری مقدم

آقای Behrouz_Rad فکر کنم قصد دوستمان هک نبوده باشه
فکر کنم بهتره اگه جواب رو بلد هستید بگین چون من هم علاقه مندم که بدونم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقای Behrouz_Rad فکر کنم قصد دوستمان هک نبوده باشه 
> فکر کنم بهتره اگه جواب رو بلد هستید بگین چون من هم علاقه مندم که بدونم


شما از کجا قصد کسی رو می دونید؟
حتی اگر هم اینجور باشه که شما میگید باز هم برخلاف قوانین انجمنه چون 3 سوت جواب پاک میشه.

----------


## Mohammad_programmer

> با گفتن جواب این سوال قوانین انجمن نقض میشه و یه جورایی هک به حساب می یاد. 
> چون به راحتی می تونید در تروجان ها از این عمل بهره بگیرید و ....... 
> یادمه وقتی که به یکی که خودشو Active ترین تروجانر ایرانی معرفی می کرد گفتم که چجوری میشه Dial-Up ساخت (که البته کار ساده ایه) و Username و Password دیال آپ رو کش رفت (که یه کم هوش می خواد) خواست خودشو خفه کنه....


آقا بهروز مثل اینکه مد شده که وقتی که کسی چیزی رو بلد نیست کم نمیاره ؟ آره ؟؟؟
آخه مرد حسابی این کار چه ربطی به هک داره ؟ تو کدوم برنامه هک دیدی که New Connection بسازه‌ ؟؟؟

آقا میثم شما ناراحت نباش >>> من این کد رو که شما میخوای دارم اما نه الان که کافی نتم >>> خونه دارم بعدا برات میذارم .
موفق باشی.

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

> آقا بهروز مثل اینکه مد شده که وقتی که کسی چیزی رو بلد نیست کم نمیاره ؟ آره ؟؟؟



من هم کاملا با اقا محمد موافقم 
داداش بلد نیستی بگو  یا حداقل چیزی نگو  :sad2: 
بابا پیغام نامربوط دادن دورسته امتیاز تو سایت بالا میره ولی اعتبار ادم پایین می یاره :mad: 
fft که یادته اوقدر پیغام نامربوط دادی که دیگه هیچ کس پیغام نمی داد اخرم تعطیل شد رفت و دستمون موند تو حنا

----------


## Hamedm

> که یه کم هوش می خواد


هوش هم حتما *فقط* آقا بهروز داره.( البته قصد جسارت ندارم)

----------


## سعید قدیری مقدم

با اجازه از R_BABAZADEH عزیز
 دوستان بجای این حرفا بهتره جواب رو بگین چون همونجور که من هم گفتم به جواب این سوال نیاز دارم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

سلام.
با اجازه ی آقای غیبی.



> آقا بهروز مثل اینکه مد شده که وقتی که کسی چیزی رو بلد نیست کم نمیاره ؟ آره ؟؟؟


آقای Mohammad_Programmer جواب این حرفت رو در آخر این پست ببین.



> آخه مرد حسابی این کار چه ربطی به هک داره ؟ تو کدوم برنامه هک دیدی که New Connection بسازه‌ ؟؟؟


اتفاقا این مطلب برای هرکس جالب نباشه همه می دونن که برای شما که عاشق هک و اینجور مسائل هستی جالبه. البته همون طور که قبلا گفتم بنده به شخصه دیگه به سوالات شما جواب نمی دم.
برنامه نویسی به نظر من مال اینجور کارها نیست.
من اول برای تفریح و سپس به عنوان یک منبع درآمد به برنامه نویسی نگاه می کنم.



> آقا میثم شما ناراحت نباش >>> من این کد رو که شما میخوای دارم اما نه الان که کافی نتم >>> خونه دارم بعدا برات میذارم .


این کدی که شما داری احتمالا فقط روی ویندوز 98 و میلینیوم کار می کنه که توی ویندوز 98 و میلینییوم، Username ها و Password ها فقط توی رجیستری ذخیره میشن که درآوردنشون کار راحتیه.
اگر هم برای XP چنین کدی رو دارید خیلی خوبه. به شما تبریک می گم ولی گذاشتن این کد در اینجا بر خلاف قوانین انجمنه.



> من هم کاملا با اقا محمد موافقم 
> داداش بلد نیستی بگو یا حداقل چیزی نگو


جناب بابازاده جواب شما در پاسخ به آقای Mohammad_Programmer داده شد.



> بابا پیغام نامربوط دادن دورسته امتیاز تو سایت بالا میره ولی اعتبار ادم پایین می یاره  
> fft که یادته اوقدر پیغام نامربوط دادی که دیگه هیچ کس پیغام نمی داد اخرم تعطیل شد رفت و دستمون موند تو حنا


این رو باید به خود شما گفت که با دادن همین آف تاپیک قوانین انجمن رو نقض کردید.
چیزی که من به دوستمون گفتم تذکری بود شامل اینکه طرح و پاسخ به چنین سوالاتی برخلاف قوانین انجمنه.
یکی از وظایف ما در این سایت، امر به معروف و نهی از منکر افراده.



> هوش هم حتما فقط آقا بهروز داره.( البته قصد جسارت ندارم)


جناب Hamedm مطوئنن اگر متوجه شوید که از چه طریقی قادر به به دست آوردن اطلاعات Account‌ هستید، به صحت حرف من مهر تایید خواهید زد.
شماها استاد بنده هستید و بنده به هیچ وجه به هیچ فردی توهین نکردم.

*‌خدمت دوستانی هم که گفته بودند ایجاد اکانت چه ربطی به استخراج اطلاعات اکانت داره عرض کنم که هر دو راه از یک طریق انجام میشه و شما هر کردوم رو که بدونی مثل اینه که اون یکی رو می دونی* 
در پایان به خاطر اصرار زیاد دوستان عرض کنم که اگر جناب غیبی اجازه بفرمایند، راه حل پیدا کردن اطلاعات آکانت کاربر در * ویندوز XP*  را خدمت دوستان عرض کنم.
به امید موفقیت تمامی دوستان در تمامی مراحل زندگی.
 :wise1:

----------


## Hamedm

> در پایان به خاطر اصرار زیاد دوستان عرض کنم که اگر جناب غیبی اجازه بفرمایند، راه حل پیدا کردن اطلاعات آکانت کاربر در ویندوز XP را خدمت دوستان عرض کنم.


من هم از آقای غیبی خواهش میکنم این یک مورد را اجازه بدهند تا آقا بهروز بگویند. چون من و دوستان در این مورد حسابی کنجکاو شده ایم.

بعید میدونم کسی نیت سوئی داشته باشد.

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Hamedm

> ‌خدمت دوستانی هم که گفته بودند ایجاد اکانت چه ربطی به استخراج اطلاعات اکانت داره عرض کنم که هر دو راه از یک طریق انجام میشه و شما هر کردوم رو که بدونی مثل اینه که اون یکی رو می دونی


امیدوارم راه حل آقا بهروز با استفاده از توابع 
WNetEnumCachedPasswords
RasEnumConnections
RasGetConnectStatus
نباشه.  :mrgreen:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> امیدوارم راه حل آقا بهروز با استفاده از توابع 
> 
> WNetEnumCachedPasswords 
> RasEnumConnections 
> RasGetConnectStatus
> 
> نباشه.


*خیر* 
تابع اول در ویندوز 98 استفاده می شد و در ویندوزهای NT وجود ندارد.( کلمه های عبور مخفی)
تابع دوم لیست Dial-Up Connection ها را نشان می دهد.
تابع سوم، وضعیت ارتباط تعیین شده را نمایش می دهد.

حالا به نظر شما این توابع، ربطی به بحث ما دارند؟؟؟  :گیج:

----------


## Hamedm

> حالا به نظر شما این توابع، ربطی به بحث ما دارند؟؟؟


راه حل را شما میدانید. شما بگویید ربطی داره یا نه؟   :گیج:

----------


## maysam 2020

با سلام خدمت آقای بهروز راد و دیگر دوستان



> این کدی که شما داری احتمالا فقط روی ویندوز 98 و میلینیوم کار می کنه که توی ویندوز 98 و میلینییوم، Username ها و Password ها فقط توی رجیستری ذخیره میشن که درآوردنشون کار راحتیه.





> جناب Hamedm مطوئنن اگر متوجه شوید که از چه طریقی قادر به به دست آوردن اطلاعات Account‌ هستید، به صحت حرف من مهر تایید خواهید زد.


آقای بهروز راد مثل اینکه هنوز متوجه منظور وهدف من نشدید.منظور من بدست آوردن اطلاعات account کسی
نیست(گر هم اطلاعات account  کسی را هم  به هر نحوی بدانم وجدانم اجازه چنین کاری را به من نمی دهد چون این کار دزدی مسلم هست) بلکه ساخت یک counection جدید توسط برنامه ام , وقرار دادن uername و
password , اکانت خودم در آن ,تا کاربرانی که از برنامه من استفاده می کنند بتوانند بدون پرداخت هزینه ی اینترنتی و با استفاده از اکانت من برنامه را از روی سایت update کنند (چون این برنامه نیاز به update  قبل از هر بار اجرای آن می باشد )
---------------------------------
آقای بهروز راد برایتان یک پیام ارسال کردم ولی هنوز پاسخی در آن مورد دریافت نکردم
---------------------------------
در پایان از آقای بهروز راد ودیگر دوستان به خاطر عنایتی که به بنده داشته اند کمال تشکر رادارم.
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

E_Mail خودتون رو بنویسید و یک ساعت بعد برنامه رو تحویل بگیرید. :)

----------


## Hamedm

آقا بهروز اگه میشه برای من هم بفرستید.  :flower: 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## maysam 2020

kha202020@yahoo.com
آقای بهروز راد  پیشاپیش از شما تشکر می کنم
 :embr:  :embr:  :embr:  :embr:  :embr: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

job done
send for maysam2020 &amp; Hamedm

----------


## سعید قدیری مقدم

پس من چی :( ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

از دوستانی که براشون فرستادم بگیرید.

----------


## Hamedm

آقای سعید قدیری مقدم به آدرس Ghadiri_s@yahoo.com فرستادم.  :) 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

اقا حامد لطفا برای من هم بفرست  :flower: 
R_BABAZADEH@ENGINEER.COM


اما جواب اقا بهزاد




> جناب بابازاده جواب شما در پاسخ به آقای Mohammad_Programmer داده شد. 
> نقل قول: 
> 
> بابا پیغام نامربوط دادن دورسته امتیاز تو سایت بالا میره ولی اعتبار ادم پایین می یاره 
> fft که یادته اوقدر پیغام نامربوط دادی که دیگه هیچ کس پیغام نمی داد اخرم تعطیل شد رفت و دستمون موند تو حنا  
> 
> این رو باید به خود شما گفت که با دادن همین آف تاپیک قوانین انجمن رو نقض کردید. 
> چیزی که من به دوستمون گفتم تذکری بود شامل اینکه طرح و پاسخ به چنین سوالاتی برخلاف قوانین انجمنه. 
> یکی از وظایف ما در این سایت، امر به معروف و نهی از منکر افراده.



دوستان از شما می پرسم که  یک تبدیل کننده منحنی زمان به منحنی فرکانس خارج از فعالیت انجمن است ؟
که اقا بهزاد در اون تاپیت به خود اجازه دادند که بحث رو به چغندر بکشانند   :mad:  و در اخر کار به حذف شدن موضوع اصلی رسید  :( 

اقا بهزاد اگر کسی بخواهد اطلاعات پسورد کسی رو در بیاورد میره سراغ فایل SAM  :evil2:  نه ساختن کانکشن 
تازه این چیز جدیدی نیست و همین مجله های خودمان حدود پارسال اموزش کاملش رو چاپ کردند.

در ضمن انقدر از کلمه بر خلاف انجمن استفاده نکنید چون من فکر می کنم اکر کسی هم خلاف کار است ان شما هستید البته این رفتار شما تازگی نداره و فقط به ما و الان محدود نمی شود و اگر منکر ش بشی شده باشه تمام موضوعهارو بگرد برات لیست می کنم

دوست عزیز توجه داشته باش که احترام که احترام میاره

در اخر از همه دوستان پوزش می خواهم و امیدوارم که این چنین جنگهای درون انجمنی دیگر پیش نیاید :sorry:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

استغفرالله............
آقا جون بی خیال شو.
اومدیم اینجا چیز یاد بگیریم.
در ضمن فایل SAM هم نیست.
خوش باشی.

----------


## maysam 2020

باسلام
آقای بهروز راد از شما خیلی خیلی ممنونم امیدوارم در همه مراحل زندگی موفق وموید باشید 
 :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:  
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Morteza Manafpour

آقا یه نسخه هم واسه ما بفرستید
mmv_1983@yahoo.com
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقای بهروز راد از شما خیلی خیلی ممنونم امیدوارم در همه مراحل زندگی موفق وموید باشید


خواهش می کنم. وظیفه هر انسانی است که به برادر دینی خودش کمک کنه. ما زکات علممون رو می دیم.
موفق باشید.
 :wise1:

----------


## Hamedm

جناب آقای R_BABAZADEH و Morteza Manafpour فرستادم.  :) 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## H_r_m

سلام
حامد جان برا منم بفرست
Hamid.reza.mi@Gmail.com
ممنونم از شما و بهروز خان  :oops:

----------


## Hamedm

حمید جان برای شما هم فرستادم. :) 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## 123456789

دوستان یکی هم برای من بفرسته ممنون میشم.
hadi_rrr2000@yahoo.com
 :oops:

----------


## Hamedm

هادی(123456789) جان فرستادم.  :) 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## 123456789

حامد جون خیلی خیلی ممنون موفق باشی. :موفق:

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستین.
mr.esmaily@gmail.com

----------


## H_r_m

> حمید جان برای شما هم فرستادم. :) 
> 
> موفق باشید و پرتوان


ولی من چیزی دریافت نکردم
میشه به این آدرس بفرستی
Hamid_reza_mi@Yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## Hamedm

> ولی من چیزی دریافت نکردم


ولی من فرستادم.




> میشه به این آدرس بفرستی 
> Hamid_reza_mi@Yahoo.com


باشه الان به این یکی ایمیل میفرستم.

mr_esmaily جان برای شما هم فرستادم.

موفق باشید و پرتوان :)

----------


## Hamedm

mr_esmaily جان نمیدونم چرا یاهو ایمیل های Gmail رو نمیفرسته. اگه توی جای دیگه ایمیل داری بگو تا به اونجا بفرستم.
یاهو پیغام زیرو داد:
Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following 
addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

موفق باشید و پرتوان :)

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

ممنون میلت رسید :flower: 
دست نویسندش هم درد نکنه  :mrgreen:

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام



> mr_esmaily جان نمیدونم چرا یاهو ایمیل های Gmail رو نمیفرسته. اگه توی جای دیگه ایمیل داری بگو تا به اونجا بفرستم.
> یاهو پیغام زیرو داد:
> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following 
> addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> موفق باشید و پرتوان :)


من همین الان امتحان کردم مشکلی نداشت؟!
آقا قربون دستت اگه نشد به mr_esmaily@yahoo.com بفرستی ممنون میشم.

----------


## حامد مصافی

لطفی اگه بشه و یکی هم واسه ما ارسال بشه تا ببینیم چی هست با از Sender آن ممنون خواهم بود
BlackDal@LinuxMail.org

----------


## H_r_m

سلام
حامد جان ممنون بدستم رسید  :flower: 
نمیدونم چرا جیمیل بعضی از پیوست ها رو نمیگیره   :گیج:

----------


## 123456789

BlackDal جون برنامه آقا حامد رو برات فرستادم اون قبلا واسه من فرستاده بود. :)

----------


## Fagat_tanhaie

با سلام 

درسته که آخر بحث وارد شدم ولی اگه ممکنه یکی هم برا من بفرستید

fagat_tanhaie@yahoo.com

----------


## بابک زواری

عجب بحثی شده اینجا و ما خوابیم  :wink:  خوبه کار به نیروی انتظامی نکشیده
ولی خدایش من یکی همه تون رو قبول دارم دربست 
کاره همه تون درسته و من لذت میبرم از اینکه اینجا کنار هم هستیم و از هم دیگه
چیز یاد میگیریم.
فقط اگر یک کم چاشنی محبت و احترام رو زیاد میکردیم که خیلی توپ میشد
مخلص همتون
راستی برای منم بفرستید  :wink: 
Iranbighacker@yahoo.com
یا BabakZawari@yahoo.com

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

انا بی تقصیر.
انا لا احب الحرف الزور.

----------


## حامد مصافی

> BlackDal جون برنامه آقا حامد رو برات فرستادم اون قبلا واسه من فرستاده بود.


خیلی ممنون جناب 123456789

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

جناب آقای زواری دوست عزیز Fagat_tanhaie و آقای mr_esmaily فرستادم.  :) 

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
دستت درد نکنه. :flower:

----------


## Fagat_tanhaie

مرس

----------


## بابک زواری

آقای محمدی ممنون به دستم رسید

----------


## tayebeh

سلام دوستان قصد توهین به کسی رو ندارم
 من آقای راد رو می شناسم و حرفشون هم کاملا حقیقته ایشون این برنامه رو دارند و دروغ نمی گن یا کم نیاوردند . بهتره که دوستان اینقدر زود زود تصمیم گیری نکنند .
با تشکر 
بای

----------


## Mohammad_programmer

> این کدی که شما داری احتمالا فقط روی ویندوز 98 و میلینیوم کار می کنه که توی ویندوز 98 و میلینییوم، Username ها و Password ها فقط توی رجیستری ذخیره میشن که درآوردنشون کار راحتیه.


نه عزیز من >>> کد من رو XP هم کار میکنه 
 :mad:

----------


## Fagat_tanhaie

برای xp,2000,nt میتونین از ras api  استفاده کنین 
100٪ جواب میده :موفق:

----------


## raminsoft

سلام به همه دوستان ، اولین پست منه - پس لطف کنید دل منو رو نشکنید و برای من هم این برنامه را ارسال کنید. چون واقعا به این برنامه برای یکی از پروژه هام لازم دارم ، اگه هرچه سریع تر باشه بهتره ممنون 
ایمیل من هم : 
raminsoft@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## sinpin

دوستان اگر راه حلی دارند
ممنون میشم برای من هم بفرستید
متشکرم

----------


## white fox

عجیبه ....
منم دنباله همچین کدی میگشتم....الان این تاپیک بعد از تقریبا یک سال دوباره رو اومده!!!
اگه میشه برای من هم بفرستید.

----------


## mjelecom

آقا من دارم برای یه کافینت برنامه مینویسم اگر ممکنه این کد رو برای من نیز بفرستید ممنون میشم .       (mjelecom@yahoo.com)

----------


## yavari

لطف کنید بذارید اینجا همه استفاده کنن
با تشکر

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز با سلام 
اگر امکانش هست همینجا آپلود کنید تا همه استفاده کنن .
یا اینکه برا  من هم بفرستید . با تشکر 
VB341BAB@YAHOO.COM

----------


## mjelecom

عزیزان ممکنه دوستمون وقت نکنه به همه درخواست ها جواب بدهد اما دوستان دیگری که این اطلاعات رو دریافت کردن میتونن به این درخواست ها جواب بدهند . در هر صورت مرسی mjelecom@yahoo.com

----------


## mjelecom

آقایان کارمون رو هوا مونده شما رو به جدتون بحث های قدیمی رو زیاد کشش ندید والا جواب دادن به سوال ثواب داره تازه اگه نظر اسلامم بخوایید همینو تایید میکنه .
mjelecom@yahoo.com
mjelecom@gmail.com
mjelecom@walla.com

----------


## sjj

آقایان اگه ممکنه برای بنده هم ارسال کنید.
sj.jafari@gmail.com
matrix_j96@yahoo.com
اجرکم عند الله ...

----------


## yavari

سلام

دوستائی که گرفتن ، لطف کنن بذارن :تشویق:  

ممنون

----------


## vb341

مثل اینکه دیگه کسی حال اینکه فایل رو آپلود ویا به بقیه ارسال کنه رو نداره

----------


## H_SH_VB

H_SH_VB@yahoo.com
لطف میکنید برستید

----------


## yavari

سلام

مدیران محترم لطف کنن این تاپیکو پاک کنن
آخه دیگه داریم ضایع میشیم ، هر چی جز میزنیم هیچ کی جوابمونو نمیده
یا هیچ کی صدای مارو نمی شنوه یا اعتنا نمی کنن !!!  :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:  
پاکش کنین تا لااقل کسی امیدوارانه این تاپیکو باز نکنه
 :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:  
با تشکر

----------


## vb341

در ناامیدی بسی امید است

----------


## yavari

سلام
vb341 جان
چه امیدی ؟؟؟
فکر کردم یکی جواب داده !!!

----------


## vb341

به هر حال باید منتطر بود شاید یکیییییییییییییییییییی از دوستان محترم جواب بدن . فکر میکنم حالاکه مشکل خودشون حل شده  دیگه این تاپیک از یادشون رفته

----------


## مرتضی دولتخواه

با سلام تگه امکانش هست واسه من هم بفرستید چون من رو هم خیلی کنجکاو کرده . برام جالبه
m_dolatkhah@hotmail.com

----------


## Payman62

کسی اینجا نیست آپش کنه ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بنده تازه این تاپیک رو به وسیله ی پیغام خصوصی یکی از دوستان دیدم....
در سیل عظیم فایل های موجود بر روی سیستم، یافتن این فایل بسیار کار طاقت فرسایی است. این فایل رو 2 سال پیش آپلود کردم.
به یکی از دوستان سپردم در صورتی که این فایل رو داشتند برای دوستان در اینجا قرار بدن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## yavari

سلام

ممنون آقای راد

----------


## vb341

ما همچنان منتظریم

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

بهروز جان این هم همون فایلی که گفتی برات UPLOAD کنم.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*این هم همون دوست عزیزی که عرض کرده بودم...*
ممنون حامد جان.

----------


## Payman62

باید یه جشن به مناسبت گذاشتن مجدد این برنامه تو تاپیک بگیریم.
فکر کنم 20 30 نفر دنبالش بودن.

----------


## riyahiyan

از آقا حامد و جناب راد صمیمانه تشکر میکنم.

----------


## aslan

سلام دوستان

لطفا اگه ممکنه ما را هم دریابید

aslan_ir@yahoo.com

با تشکر

----------


## yavari

سلام 
ممنون از همه دوستانی که همکاری کردند
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## vb341

از لطف شما ممنون

----------


## javad0062

دوستان اگه میشه واسه  منم بفرستید
loye142000@yahoo.com

----------


## yavari

سلام

تو صفحه قبلی دوستمون جناب hamedm اونو گذاشتن !

----------


## Payman62

من یادم رفت از حامد تشکر کنم. خوب الآن تشکر میکنم.

----------


## sata108

واقعا دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## javad2000

> سلام
> 
> بهروز جان این هم همون فایلی که گفتی برات UPLOAD کنم.
> 
> در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان


اقا حامد واقعاً ممنون. 
خیلی سورس عالی هست. 
فکر می کنم بر خلاف گفته بعضی دوستان در ابتدای تاپیک، این مبحث هیچ ارتباط مستقیمی به هک و مردم آزاری نداره و خلاف قوانین هم نیست. 

یه سوال و یه درخواست هم از شما و دیگر دوستان وارد دارم:

سوال:
 چطور میشه New Connection رو بدون طی کردن سوال و جواب های معمول ویندوز بسازیم؟ یعنی فقط User/Password و PhoneNumber رو از کاربر گرفته و New Connection رو ایجاد کنیم. من برنامه هایی دیدم که این کار رو به راحتی انجام میده. 

درخواست:
 آیا کسی می تونه این کد رو تبدیل به vb.net بکنه؟ من سعی کردم با ابزار مبدل vb.net 2005 این تبدیل رو انجام بدم که پس از انجام تبدیل، با 80 تا Error مواجه شدم. سعی کردم خطاها رو به طور دستی برطرف کنم، اما به دلیل عدم تسلط کافی به توابع قدیمی vb6 موفق نشدم. اگه کسی بتونه خیلی ممنون خواهم شد چون چند ماهه دارم دنبال یه سورس کد درست و حسابی برای توابع Ras می گردم. آخه میخوام برنامه Network Monitoring بنویسم. 

با تشکر

----------

